# Miracle grow moisture control potting soil?



## cmhensley (Jan 7, 2014)

I have Miracle grow moisture control potting soil. Would it be possible to use in my tank ok? I was debating upgrading to a 10 gallon, so wanted to do the dirt base with a play sand cap. 

Would it be ok to move my current aquarium plants over, put in the dirt and the cover the roots with sand? Some of my plants are just tied to rock/pots. The green crypt is just in gravel and growing awesome and expanding. My Java fern even has a few baby plants growing on it. 

I wanted to upgraded to the 10 so I could add a few more fish. Right now its just a 5 gallon with about a dozen ghost shrimp and one VT betta male. If the plants are doing fine in just gravel would it shock them to move over to dirt/sand? Thanks!


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

I think the moisture control formula contains silicates that might be less than ideal.for a fishtank. I'm not 100% so I hopesomeone who knows for sure will pop in with a more definative answer.
I do know that most people go for "miracle grow organic potting soil mix"
Good luck!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

Household Products Database - Health and Safety Information on Household Products

http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9927336/

http://msds.gfschemicals.com/atn/CALCIUM PHOSPHATE, HYDROXIDE, PURIFIED_Default_MSDS US.pdf

http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9927077

http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9924689

above is the msds for the additives of the miracle grow moisture control potting soil.

i personally would stick with the organic potting soil. anything that causes skin irritation and breathing difficulty,i would not want in my tank. i prefer organic anyway.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Organic is the only one safe to use. I bought a different one (not MG brand) but it wasn't listed as organic and had white floaty things. My process involved about a week of twice daily changes and scooping out floaties but now the tank is fine.


----------



## PuckFanLA (Feb 15, 2014)

I used the MG organic potting mix when I set up my tank and it's worked beautifully and the plants love it.


----------



## cmhensley (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok I wasn't sure so I wanted to ask. I have no problem buying more. This is what I had on hand from my plants this year  Thank you for all the replies


----------

